# UCLA Summer Institute in Motion Picture Producing



## Arale (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, the UCLA MFA Producers Program offers for the first time a 6-weeks summer course in Motion Picture Producing open for undergrads. Take a look at
http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...institute-producing/
Places are very limited though


----------



## MsKitty (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome!!!! What's the dealine for applying?


----------



## Jonathan84 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this!!! It's sounds amazing!!!!!


----------



## Arale (Mar 3, 2009)

Deadline is April they say but there are not so many spots free anymore. By the way juniors and seniors have preference... although they might do exceptions if you really make your case


----------



## MsKitty (Mar 3, 2009)

Are the teachers at the summer institute the same teachers from the producers program?


----------



## Arale (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah for the most part... and it looks like the institute helps you find an internship for the time you're there - there are mostly evening classes so that u can do both


----------



## Dave89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I saw on the facebook page that there are only 12 spots left....so anyone who is interested should hurry!
http://www.facebook.com/home.p...=128466345421&ref=mf


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

Do these guys work for UCLA?


----------



## matt kendzior (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello all, 

      My name is Matt and I am a first year student in UCLA's Producer Program. Last year at this time I was checking the forums every day to see what others were up to in terms of the grad school process. I understand the anxiety that goes along with the waiting so if anyone would like to ask me a question about the program here at UCLA or others like it (Stark, Chapman, NYU), feel free to ask. 

    Also, this is the first year for the Summer Institute in Motion Picture Producing. This opens up the UCLA resources and curriculum to non-UCLA students over the summer months. If you have any questions about this as well, then please contact me via private message or directly through the forum. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Arale (Mar 7, 2009)

that's cool matt! thanks for offering some insight! it always help to have someone "inside"


----------

